# What currency conversion provider do you use?



## ra123 (21 January 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

Looking to find the cheapest currency conversion, likely a forex provider. I have around $20,0000-$30,000 to start and plan on doing no more than 5 conversions a year. Anyone have any recommendations? I too am having problems after interactive broker's forex service was ended.


----------



## Fortunehunter (23 August 2016)

Hi ra123, 
just wondered if you found a way to convert AUD to USD to trade on US stockmarkets yet?  Like you, I have found it tough that IB are no longer  allowed to do this for their Aussy customers.  I didn't want to trade on the forex markets just simply to convert some AUD to USD to be able to buy US stocks. 

I have had some CAD for a couple of years in my account with IB and was not allowed to convert that to USD either. 

Do you know if is only IB that have this issue with ASIC or is it all online overseas brokers?


----------

